# emacs-devel, glib, g_spaw_sync() error



## elfsechsundzwanzig (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello! As this is my first real post here on the forum, I hope I will do everything correctly. 

I wanted to install and configure Emacs24 (emacs-devel in ports) over the Christmas holiday. As I am a new user of Emacs I thought it would be better to start with the new version instead of using the old one until the next is offically released. Well, it works without errors when I use it in console-mode (*emacs -nw*, that is), but when I try to start is as an X client, it throws this error:


```
emacs:83827): GLib-WARNING **: In call to g_spawn_sync(), exit status of a child
process was requested but SIGCHLD action was set to SIG_IGN and ECHILD was received by
waitpid(), so exit status can't be returned. This is a bug in the program calling 
g_spawn_sync(); either don't request the exit status, or don't set the SIGCHLD action.
```

I compiled the recent version from the ports. I got the advice to try a newer version of glib (glib 2.30.x from experimental ports), but that did not work (well, glib does, but emacs still refused to work). I compiled emacs with dbus support, without dbus, with gconf and without gconf, with both, with neither.. Well, it did not change a thing.

I googled the error, found some reports, but no real solution to it. 

Does anyone here have the same issue? And has someone maybe - as a Christmas present  - a solution?

I'm running FreeBSD 9.0-RC3.


----------



## elfsechsundzwanzig (Dec 25, 2011)

After googling once more I stumbled upon a solution (and wonder why I didn't find it before). In this blog the following solution is given:

One should enter the following in the .xinitrc:


```
exec dbus-launch --exit-with-session ck-launch-session YOUR_WM
```

At least for me, it works


----------

